# What breed is my cat??



## Ravea (Jun 3, 2009)

I got Tatum a few months back, but I have no idea what breed she is lol. She's black and white. I would say her hair is pretty long and really soft and fluffly, and she has a long fluffy tail. Her eyes are also really green. (Can't really tell in these pictures.) Anyone know what she might be??


----------



## MouchoisMelvin (May 23, 2009)

If I had to venture a guess, I would say that there is a little bit of Turkish Van in there... Maybe some Angora due to the green eyes.

BUT... Most will say DLH or DMH. :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I called her a DSH, but I explained that in the other thread. _DSH, black, no agouti, extensive white spotting._


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Please check the sticky viewtopic.php?f=4&t=15252

It's impossible to tell if any breeds are involved in a DSH or DLH. Many don't have any breeds in them at all. If you wanna compare with other breeds you can always check CFAs site http://www.cfainc.org/breeds.html but remember that even if a cat resembles a particular breed it doesn't have to have a drop of blood from that breed running in it's veins. 

/Sol, moderator


----------

